# How did you create your fursona's backstory?



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Simple question, complicated answer, yeah? Explain your thought process for how you created your sona's backstory. 
Supplementary questions:
-Did you develop your character through rp? 
-Is your character closely based off you? A character from a game you play?

So yeah, don't spare any details!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 27, 2018)

my thought process went like this:
necromancers are cool
i should make one.
and what if she is smol and she has big servant and they cuddle
that'd be cute
but why would they cuddle?
cause it's a tragic love story where he dies.
and she brought him back
and she's also in med school.
why?
cause it's ironic
okay... so how does this work?
well, it's modern setting cause med school, but with magic, and the magic is rare
it's a family thing
and her family is weird.
it's going to be like adams family, but necromancers
and also a sitcom
cause jokes.
lots of jokes.

---

and so it goes. no roleplay and only somewhat close to my personality.​


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 27, 2018)

All because of a couple of lizard people I drew when I was 12, I've done a lot of world-building on a near-future setting wherein an alien substance exists that can turn people therian.

There were a few other influences in my life as well while I wondered how I'd turn out in that kind of scenario, not least of all coming to terms with my baby brother's death years after the fact (he died of SIDS on Halloween 1997, back when I was 5).

I also tend to prefer writing about what I know, and as both an army brat and a military member I certainly knew military.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 27, 2018)

Barron and Kaius have no backstory so that I can roleplay with them across multiple potential settings without it feeling off.

Although I do have furry characters constrained to stories.

Krro'Gaath, for example, is the dragon warlord of the Stonis Confederacy, which has successfully conquered the entire world of Stonis.  He and his ancestors before him spent lifetimes in their conquest.

Krro'Gaath was the final warlord to take over before finishing the world-wide unification under his totalitarian rule.  The one before him was his father, Garesh.  Garesh was one of the most uninspired and weakest of the ancestors, according to Krro'Gaath, wasting precious resources on useless projects and himself rather than conquest, and the inefficiencies made Krro'Gaath furious.  Krro'Gaath challenged Garesh to a duel for the throne.  Garesh defeated Krro'Gaath, and as punishment, clipped off the wings of his son, leaving only boney stubs in its place.

Years later, Krro'Gaath watched as his future empire slowly decayed from neglect.  Krro'Gaath had to challenge Garesh, but not before he took care of his younger brother, Voa'Des, as to not have any competition for the throne.  Krro'Gaath killed Voa'Des and challenged Garesh once more, this time winning, and as punishment Garesh had his eyes gouged out and chained in a dungeon until Krro'Gaath decided he should die.

Krro'Gaath sought to unify and revive the dying empire, but the damage was already done.


--

I created this backstory to make a character in a larger story.  I made it up as I went along.  He isn't based on me.  He's closely based on Caesar from New Vegas, in so far as his temperament and attitude goes.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 27, 2018)

well, basically by taking the story of my life and putting it in an avali setting.....and that sounded lazy af.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't like anything fancy for my fursona
It's just an lazy old farmer, who eats/drinks a lot and flirts unsuspecting men


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't like anything fancy for my fursona
> It's just an lazy old farmer, who eats/drinks a lot and flirts unsuspecting men


Go to a bar in AUS and get shitfaced with me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Go to a bar in AUS and get shitfaced with me.


Oh it's the sake with the hint of vodka :V
This is bottled happiness :V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

Oliver doesn’t have much of a back story, I just created him as a fursona as I entered the fandom.
Now, TIDE...
She was created as a joke in the random requests forum, being dubbed a “soapcat.”
But her character backstory...
As soon as the TidePod challenge became trendy, she appeared out of a portal in the sky, to eat all of the Tide pods before anyone else can.
But she has a secret.
How you see her normally isn’t really her. She is a shape shifting demon who escaped hell and wants to be normal(ish), but she can’t because her demon instincts cause her to rage and murder people when they make her mad.
I’m planning on making it a comic. XD


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

I took elements of Po's homelife in Kung Fu Panda, and then added obscene slobbery and mediocrity. Moreso I suppose.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 1, 2018)

I already have a messed up, complicated, depressing backstory worthy of a comic book villain.
I just use that.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't really have a fursona, but that's really part of why my character is what he is- a human Shapeshifter.

Shapeshifters don't need to be bound by a single form. I can be myself, and whatever other form I see fit. It's a luxury I wish that I could have in the real world.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 2, 2018)

Constance, my fursona, was created for a comic I was subscribing to. It was an erotic story set in the Victorian era, and I wanted my fursona to have a classy and glamorous profession, while still fitting in. I chose to make her an opera singer, and based her backstory on that. There's nothing tragic or action-packed in it. It was just a simply backstory of her learning to sing while growing up, which eventually led her to become famous and tour the whole world.

I later made some changes to her backstory, as I wanted it to fit in to a more modern setting, and I also wanted to add some drama to it. I chose that she got married, but that the marriage isn't really a happy one, because Constance can't have children. She's cheating a lot on her husband as a result of this. I thought that this was more realistic, than her being a famous opera singer, and still somehow remain single.

It's all made up, and not based on me in any way. I just wanted a story for Constance, which would be glamorous and have some drama, while still being realistic in the world I imagine her in.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 2, 2018)

It just came too me since I'am very good at writing stories.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 2, 2018)

Electra's is a over 300 years old to 500 years old female water elemental horse shapeshifter and sucucubus/witch.                                           


Her powers include water manipulation/freezing things/turning Invisable/seeing the past and the future/skin turning  into diamond/breathing underwater/superhuman reflexes/superhuman Senses/superhuman strenght/creating sharp diamond shards/ telekinesis/mind control/mind reading/unnatural beauty/height increase /growing venomous snake hair/immortallity/blood absorption/blood manipulation/magic powers/lust inducement/lust sensing/lust manipulation/life energy absorption/healing force/eletrical manipulation/light manipulation/electricity/ horse shifting/ controling animals/making things invisable/creating curses/storm creation/flight due to bat wings/unnatural blue skin and black eyes/ sharp black claws/enhanced magical singing voice/glass manipulation/ creating sharp glass shards/turing into ice or water/turing things into diamonds.              (Fursona Updated).


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 2, 2018)

Electra doe's not know her parents or how see came to be all she knows that she has 10 or 8 twinns sisters who like like her and they all have the same personality as her.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 2, 2018)

Her and her sisters powers usually manifast as something blue like blue smoke or blue diamonds.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't have a fursona but I've got about 15-20 OCs for Don Volpe RP that I just pop out when needed

*cranks the OC gun* popopopopopopopop!!!

they just develop during RP. I keep interesting personalities and quirks, and I discard things that don't work.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I don't have a fursona but I've got about 15-20 OCs for Don Volpe RP that I just pop out when needed
> 
> *cranks the OC gun* popopopopopopopop!!!
> 
> they just develop during RP. I keep interesting personalities and quirks, and I discard things that don't work.


One fursona would simply not be enough for you, Zen. You're a collective; a hivemind!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2018)

My real fursona is mostly modeled after me, so it was easy.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> One fursona would simply not be enough for you, Zen. You're a collective; a hivemind!


i sure hope you meant hivemind as something else xD Im not into following leaders mindlessly


----------



## lacelamb11 (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> i sure hope you meant hivemind as something else xD Im not into following leaders mindlessly


Ah, I meant all your characters share the same mind? Like, act together as a single unit but separate people? Not necessarily mindless, just _connected_


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 3, 2018)

Coolio! Let's see...

I started with myself, a little idealized of course, and added a dash of memories of Robert Asprin's "Myth" series and Raymond Feist's Krondor novels. 

After that, I did a little world-building of my own (something I've always enjoyed), and I decided to turn the kobold concept on its head (I'd been pondering that for a very long time): namely, what if "good guy" kobolds weren't an aberration but there was a whole tribe of them? Beholden to a good dragon instead of an evil one, brave and friendly instead of cowardly and xenophobic. But I kept the cool parts of being trap-obsessed and loving all-things-dragon.

RP helped develop the concept further, namely my sister Kak (Come on, Dak and Kak. It's funny!) and using a variant of Tolkien's Black Speech as a kobold language form. Then the idea of a kobold-run village named Ug (black speech for "hello) at the center of a dimensional nexus that attracts travelers from all over the multiverse.

I guess that's it. Hope it's interesting to you.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 3, 2018)

Blank charater, she looked nice, and then bam fursona. She grew on me and became my fursona that represents me entirely (except the gender part).
@Dak Throqutak
Oh, I never noticed you were a kobold! I wanted one but never made one. I'm too busy finding a good design for Averi.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 3, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Oh, I never noticed you were a kobold! I wanted one but never made one. I'm too busy finding a good design for Averi.



Surprise! lol


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 17, 2019)

I screamed and threw stuff together.
Like is a Sage (For context, sages refer to people who made the universes.)

He grew to dislike his brothers due to the fact how they do not see non-sages as people, but mere puppets for their show, along with Fred(Oldest)'s attitude to them and JBear(Middle)'s pure chaos.
As of which they are part of the 3 alignments, Fred being lawful, JBear being chaos and himself being neutral.
He decided to abandon them, since after all they have each other to bring balance so he decides to live among others, since it was no fun being stuck with his brothers.
He kept his powers a secret such as his ability to create rifts which all of his brothers can do and his natural ability to both use masks for power and manipulate emotions, he still refuses to use this on people unless it fits his motive.
His "mortal" backstory depends obviously, but from what he's known as, he has his own arcade area in which he makes his own arcade machine games so they're unique to his only.

He is neither good nor evil. Same with his secret motives, they can be argued as good or bad, but in the end he seeks balance so if he needs to become evil, he will do so. If he needs to be good, he'll also do so.

So to break it down:
His backstory was created in mind as a character, not a fursona so I really don't see myself in his shoes other than when he's with mortals. He was just heavily inspired by some of my past.
He his the middle of the universe, not good and not evil, but will switch if needed.
He actually cares about the people enough to be willing to live among them, but not too much to want to convince his brothers otherwise.
His powers technically allow him to create a universe on his own, or even to destroy it, etc but he does not abuse such power.


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 24, 2019)

I’m still working on my main fursona, my current one is just to many colors for me. She looked pretty when I made he but she doesn’t reflect me. My new fursona’s name isn’t decided, but I’m slowly working on her design and backstory.


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 24, 2019)

I don't actually have any real art of my OC- I can't draw at all whatsoever.

But she's a female Tauren. Her name is Spirit Shadowtotem. She was my main character and very important to me. I had a lot of female Tauren, but Spirit was always so special.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

The way I made my Fursona's Backstory is a bit interesting.

I'm a big Fan of the Video Game, Payday 2. Just something about it is why I enjoy the Game. Now in Payday 2, I play as the Character, Houston. Houston had a bit of a Criminal Background and so does my Fursona.

My Fursona was a bit of a Bad Person and always caused Trouble while in Highschool. I simply just made that up in my mind and none of that was taking Inspiration from Payday. Then at the Age of 17, my Fursona committed a Felony. This was the bit I took a bit of Inspiration from Payday was. My Fursona was also born in Houston, Texas. Another bit of Inspiration I took from Payday's Character, Houston(I also thought it just felt like a Good Location to make my Characters Birth Place at).


----------



## Aika the manokit (Apr 10, 2019)

Honestly I could tell you but it turns out you only need to know who Jack marston is. 

Note: I didn't realize they were similar until AFTER I cemented rickys story


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 15, 2019)

Tyll'a's backstory was developed through about two years of RP.  As I am redesigning him though, I'm going to be simplifying things.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 15, 2019)

When I started focusing on my sona's backstory, there were a few things I wanted. I wanted him to be a military man (as that had been my life's plan too, until things happened)

There was the literary concept of being "on the wrong side of right" and I evolved from there, working some incidents from my own past into his backstory, in a different, sometimes romantizied, sometimes exaggerated way. There's a lot of metaphor in his story, and references most will propably not get to things I loved and hated.

I also never reveal the entire backstory when RPing. Most of it is kinda "personal"


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 15, 2019)

Originally they were just based on all my ferrets with wings to represent those I’ve lost. Then that lead me to thinking about necromancy and magic and I just spiraled from there.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 15, 2019)

Just created it as i created and built up the rest of the universeof mine~


----------



## Jinxie (Apr 15, 2019)

lacelamb11 said:


> So yeah, don't spare any details!



Okey dokey! 

Jinxie's story grew out of RP sessions on Second Life. Lots of RP sessions! Different sims and different themes, and the best parts of each session were sorta stitched together.

The prime part of Jinxie's origin is the whole "ghost in the machine" emergent AI phenomenon. A little 'bot achieves sentience too fast with seemingly insufficient programming. It's also based on what I like to call the "children of Abraham" scenario based on the bible verse Matthew 3:9, which could be interpreted to say that divine power can animate machines. Weird? Yep! But cool.


----------



## Saurex (Apr 16, 2019)

Saurex sprouted out of bulk material for a story I was writing. He was a filler character that helped pad the backstory of a villain-turned-hero, but then I accidentally gave Saurex a backstory of his own.

From there it continued to evolve until I had a fully formed character. The fursona part took a little longer.

I've always liked foxes, but never really pictured one as a fursona. Whenever I would write more about Saurex, however, I realized I was putting a lot of my current and past self into him. So, without too much hesitation I adopted him as my primary fursona. I say primary because I'm sure at some point there will be one or two more (likely built from new parts of myself as I continue through life), but for now he's my primary fursona.


----------



## PercyD (Apr 16, 2019)

Tbh, since I don't rp my sona at all, they dont have a backstory so much~?
I use them mainly for modding and for art. However, whatever *reason* for them to be a place it usually just a parody of whats going on currently in my life. Theres a story arc where they are pursuing a Stardew Valley type plot line now that may have an interesting conclusion. >u>


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 16, 2019)

I used my RL bio, mixed up  dreams and personal  faves


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

it was printed by my imagination and some trauma
and some bad memories
and more imagination
and more trauma, loss, death, sadness, loneliness, deep emptiness 
then all was chained...


----------



## coraxwolf (Jul 1, 2022)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oliver doesn’t have much of a back story, I just created him as a fursona as I entered the fandom.
> Now, TIDE...
> She was created as a joke in the random requests forum, being dubbed a “soapcat.”
> But her character backstory...
> ...


please tell me you did this and where can I find it!


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 7, 2022)

Through RP.  The more I played him, the more details I added to his backstory.  I didn't just start with him at the very beginning, I just sort of started him as a vague character and, as I went more into his personality, I came up with reasons for why he is the way he is. And he has continued to evolve in mindset and appearance


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 7, 2022)

I kind of worked backwards from ideas I liked. I had always like transformation and more recently become interested in foxes. A few experimental OCs were humans that were transformed into foxes in some way or another, but the idea of a character who was born a fox grew on me. I had taken a liking to kitsune, because of their magic and shapeshifting, but when I tried to picture myself as my fursona, I much preferred the idea of just having one tail.
So, I made Ridley a mix of a kitsune and a regular red fox. I still wanted to retain a human-nonhuman interaction, so I had him raised by humans, with the idea that his kitsune mother sort of hid him from other kitsune.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 8, 2022)

I started smack where I wanted to, in her young adult years.  She started out as a plain brownish wolf with kind of large ears that she was really self conscious about and kept them flat back a lot of the time.  A lot of her development as a character and species came through ongoing RP on Second Life, and I owe some of the backstory creation to the other players.  When I started leaning towards her being an Akhlut (orca/wolf from Inuit mythology) I had to come up with a backstory to explain why she was living on land, why she was brown, why she had no recollection of her race, etc.  I know some people can just whip up backstories pretty quickly, for me it takes time, almost like a balance. The more I build on the existing character and what she does going forward, I add more detail to where she's been.


----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Jul 11, 2022)

Oof, where do I begin? I'm going to be completely honest, I kind of took pictures other drew, and used what I found to develop characters. HOWEVER, that was back when my art was not so good. Over time, I've developed more and more skill, now being able to develop a character 85% on my own. I say 85%, because I still get inspired to create characters from things like movies, cartoons, anime, and graphic novels, as well as video games. My fursona, Trisha Gunner, was inspired by figures in gaming, like Lara Croft (from Tomb Raider), and Mad Moxxi (the Borderlands Franchise). I still throw in some other aspects about Trisha that kind of just hit me, with no real source that I can think of right away.

An example is my character, and previous fursona, Tundra Flame. She is a Drago-Jin, a species I actually created, myself. I was role-playing with a person as an anthropomorphic tiger character, and then we began to steam up some ideas of a different kind of Saiya-Jin (Dragonball Reference), that can transform into a dragon, rather then an ape. Over time, I managed to take the idea of a dragon saiya-jin and formed it into the term, "Drago-Jin". I began to chip out more and more, finally creating a character that was Tundra Flame, only this time, she was more of a plant-based monster girl, and then more of a hybrid of Furry and Human, and then I created the version that I draw more of now, which is an anthropomorphic furry character. With three tails, oddly colored fur, markings in the fur, and eyes that don't appear to be like those you would normally see. I even began to develop the background of the entire Drago-Jin race, to flesh them out more.

I enjoy creating my characters, giving them all backstories and their own personalities. And ever since I was able to improve my art, so have I  improved on making them more and more original.


----------



## chimeratrough (Aug 8, 2022)

I've found that the fursonas I feel the most comfortable with are ones that embody something I wish I could have.

I have one character who is high energy and does parkour. I believe this character comes from my desires to be bold and brave.

I have another who is confident and proud, some more traits I admire and might even want for myself.

While I don't strictly have any characters I would proudly show off and say "This is my fursona! Me as an anthropomorphic creature!", I do like to push these two to the front for people to see. I'm always developing more characters for one thing or another so there may be something or someone I create along the way that I feel hits the spot just right.


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Aug 30, 2022)

Plouc is eventually an original character for Spyro Reignited.
Originally a human being in our world (the real world) who stumble across a portal door that leads to the Dragon Realms.
Suddenly, he got pushed by a mysterious purple dragon into a portal door which turns him into a perma-preggy dragon.
Waking up, he end up the Artisans Homeworld (the first level when you start), and found himself 36 weeks permanently pregnant, with a baby dragon junior inside the womb.
However, he got TF into a green emerald dragon statue, and taken away by the evil Gnasty Gnorc.
Later, Spyro defeats the Gnasty Gnorc and rescued him, which demands some ice cream with pickles, and shrimp drowning in ketchup, because he's cravings for food.
And the rest of him I don't know how I can make more.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 30, 2022)

lacelamb11 said:


> Simple question, complicated answer, yeah? Explain your thought process for how you created your sona's backstory.
> Supplementary questions:
> -Did you develop your character through rp?
> -Is your character closely based off you? A character from a game you play?
> ...



_<deep breath>_ Well, it developed over time really, and a lot stems from my own feelings and fantasies for myself, as well as being me. He's very closely based on me as I have a feline soul and basically act like Mambi mostly, so Mambi is my idealized self for sure. Agility, fun loving playfulness, and martial arts acrobatics were there by default just to make him feel right for me, so I knew *any* backstory I created had to include and fit this part of me as well.

As for the backstory itself? First off I always loved the idea of a timeless creature so that had to be tied to his story. One where age was a meaningless term, and he got the best of both worlds...the wisdom of experiences plus the looks and energy of youth. One where he could be himself always but still be vulnerable to injuries and the like. I didn't like the idea of indestructibly as it takes away humility and caution, but day to day ravages of time had to go. Also I like that given his experiences there's a casualness to the extreme to him, as he'd lived so many lives he's got tales from throughout history, which appealed to me as well (linked to Atlantis, remembers being worshipped in a desert, witnessed Rome, etc...).The longevity meant I had room to explore and add whatever I wished at any time and still have it make internal sense too.

Next I needed to be able to go wherever I wanted, another dream of mine. To just be able at any moment to open a hole and just *be* wherever you wanted, or to hide in your own private dimension instantly when needed. So despite my portal ability sounding like it came from the game Portal or the X-man Blink, the actual mental model came from my childhood: Tempest from the Atari Force (80's comic from DC. Google it). His powers worked almost identically to Mambi's (personal dimension he could access anytime through instant wormhole, linked holes to travel in our dimension or "hand through one hole out the other" stuff, etc...).

Now I like unicorns and always found them majestically magical. So having a unicorn in his past gave the excuse to *how* Mambi came to be immortal and with his portal powers: his girlfriend gave them to him. It tied his story all together neatly and felt right to me, so thus the sliver of her horn was infused into Mambi's spirit. All combined it was all coming together...the sliver made him immortal, gave him access to his own realm, and he learned over time to teleport with it.

So yeah...a lot of it developed through RP but mostly it was me thinking of the end goal (immortal/powers) and thinking of how, but it really settled easily somehow. The RP just helped refine the details as he recalls his story to others and responds to questions and the like. Overtime it got more and more fleshed to the point where Mambi's a complete character now.


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Aug 30, 2022)

lacelamb11 said:


> -Did you develop your character through rp?
> -Is your character closely based off you? A character from a game you play?


- Yes, I do pregnancy roleplay until I give up
- Magnus the Peace Keeper from Spyro Reignited Trilogy


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

When he's played alone, Firuthi was developed out of the cast-offs of a life that could have been.  I could very well have been a network engineer as my first college degree was computer science... it didn't pan out.

Most of my other characters were the product of a two-year-long RP that used a somewhat post-apocalypse Colorado Springs as its basis.

The otters, on the other hand... the original mini-story that tied the otters together was mostly the result of the one selling the adopts.  I just made an in-character reason to adopt them.  In further modified stories, I started with "they were just beings Firuthi found one day" and there was some draw the first two had to the rest.

Then through RP, I was informed they were reality builders.  Things have escalated since and....

I wonder how the original artist of the adopts would react if she found out one of the otters turned out to be a sealed Cthulhu.

(Other storylines/RPs are most likely not going to escalate them that far up.  Potential deity-class beings, yes, but 'oh it turns out you adopted Great Old Ones' only works a few times.)


----------



## Servyl (Aug 31, 2022)

Kind of just winged it as I made more and more art of her, exploring deeper into her personality and slowly coming to develop it over time. It was a very gradual, almost natural process.

I always like my characters emo and somewhat traumatized. So my main fursona certainly is no exception ;3

Edit: She represents me in terms of bits and pieces of her personality, her ideals, her physical appearance (except I'm no serval IRL! lol), and ethnicity. But her backstory is entirely individual.


----------

